# [NFS] NFSv4 en standalone sans rpc/portmap

## El_Goretto

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un s'est a déjà tenté de se débarrasser des innombrables processus rpc.xxx et portmap sur un serveur NFS gentoo?

Logiquement, en NFSv4, si j'ai bien lu, on doit pouvoir se contenter du port TCP 2049 en écoute, mais le script init du service nfs met portmap&co en dépendance dure.

----------

## guilc

Ca c'est sur le papier.

NFS4 marche effectivement entre 2 machines en utilisant exclusivement le tcp/2049. D'ailleurs, si tu firewalle tout sauf le 2049, le montage marche (perso sur mon LAN, tous les ports RPC sont fermés).

Par contre, si tu trafiques le script d'init et que tu vire les dépendances à RPC, le montage NFS4 ne fonctionne plus... J'en conclus que le serveur NFS4 utilise RPC en interne. Mais bon après, j'ai pas creusé plus que ça. A partir du moment ou je ne suis pas obligé d'ouvrir les RPC sur tout le réseau, cela ne me gêne pas, ça consomme rien en ressources  :Smile: 

Et concernant portmap, heu, y a pas chez moi  :Wink:  D'ailleurs portmap est un blocker de nfs-utils depuis la 1.2.0. De mémoire, il n'utilise plus le portmaper depuis qu'ils utilisent la nouvelle couche RPC (libtirpc). Mais je dis ça de mémoire.

Je n'ai que ça qui tourne pour le NFS :

```
root      1584  0.0  0.0  12752   652 ?        Ss   Jun18   0:00 /sbin/rpcbind

root      1599  0.0  0.0  14872  1040 ?        Ss   Jun18   0:00 /sbin/rpc.statd --no-notify

root      1627  0.0  0.0  25380   740 ?        Ss   Jun18   0:00 /usr/sbin/rpc.idmapd

root      1647  0.0  0.0  23652  1500 ?        Ss   Jun18   0:00 /usr/sbin/rpc.mountd

```

----------

## El_Goretto

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Et concernant portmap, heu, y a pas chez moi  D'ailleurs portmap est un blocker de nfs-utils depuis la 1.2.0. De mémoire, il n'utilise plus le portmaper depuis qu'ils utilisent la nouvelle couche RPC (libtirpc). Mais je dis ça de mémoire.

 

Vivi, tu as tout à fait raison, c'est des (vieux) restes de traumatisme de "pourquoi çà marche pas??" d'il y a loooongtemps  :Wink: 

Merci pour ton feedback.

----------

